# "Everything JellyBean" website - lost it and can't find it...



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I found this amazing site yesterday that stays up to date with "Everything JellyBean 4.1" related for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. It had all the latest kernels specifically tailored for 4.1, themes, mods, etc. Does anyone know the site of which I speak? If so, a link would be amazing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

RootzWiki?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> RootzWiki?


Haha. I'm sure it was a link posted in one of the dev threads. It was a small page that had everything organized beautifully in terms of latest kernels and such. It was a lot easier to navigate than the forums. Wish I could find it =/


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump. Hopefully someone knows of which site I'm speaking of. Thanks again in advance.


----------

